# Lost 9 year 4 month Golden within 5 days to acute kidney failure



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Its hard enough to say good-bye but must have been even harder with such a sudden onset.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of your girl.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I’m so terribly sorry. I went through something very similar with my 10-year-old sheltie/chow mix…like your dog, she was prancing to go on her walk one morning, vomited on that walk, was at the Emergency Vet that night, they sent her home the next morning after IV fluids, and she died at home that night at midnight. It was that fast.
We had the necropsy performed and it just showed some pinpoint hemorrhage in her kidneys, but that’s it. Apparently idiopathic kidney failure happens in Chows sometimes.
There is no good way to lose a wonderful dog. If it helps at all, there was truly nothing you could have done.
You have my utmost sympathies.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Sudden is hard. No time to process.


----------



## Jacaranda (Sep 18, 2021)

Thank you; I felt compelled to share this experience with others as I never could have imagined it was possible to lose a dog so quickly, we went from everything was normal to gone in just those few days...


Noreaster said:


> I’m so terribly sorry. I went through something very similar with my 10-year-old sheltie/chow mix…like your dog, she was prancing to go on her walk one morning, vomited on that walk, was at the Emergency Vet that night, they sent her home the next morning after IV fluids, and she died at home that night at midnight. It was that fast.
> We had the necropsy performed and it just showed some pinpoint hemorrhage in her kidneys, but that’s it. Apparently idiopathic kidney failure happens in Chows sometimes.
> There is no good way to lose a wonderful dog. If it helps at all, there was truly nothing you could have done.
> You have my utmost sympathies.


Thank you, I am also very sorry you had to go through something similar and that it was even faster. I had of course been prepared for the slow onset aging process, that our walks would gradually get shorter and less frequent but never thought you could go from a normal walk one day to never walking again. My message to all is to enjoy those walks and time with your dog even more, every day, it can indeed end very quickly, out of the blue.


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm so sorry.


----------

